# Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich :)



## francis89 (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinschaft,

Ich bin der Francis (männlich), bin 23 und komme aus dem schönen Brandenburg.
Manche werden mich schon kennen, z.b. Mandy (Moonlight) und der Joerg,
Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe 

Also ich habe den Teich zusammen mit einem Garten übernommen der bei uns auf dem Hinterhof liegt.
Am Anfang war der Teich komplett verdreckt und überhaupt nicht gepflegt.
Da musste ich was daran ändern ... Teich leeren, Schlamm und Algen entfernt, Teichfolie am Rand höher gelegt dass nichts von außen rein fließen kann, Neues Brunnenwasser wieder rein 14m² zeigt die Wasseruhr und zwei mal nen 1/4 wasserwechsel gemacht, EcoPumpe installiert ( 95 watt  8m² /h )mit DN 40 angeschlossen, Uvc Klärer 36 watt installiert, 3 kammerfilter neu bestückt, Feldsteine rankarren, Teichpflanzen für alle Zonen gekauft und gepflanzt, Starterbakterien in den Filter gegeben und zwei Tage später in den Betrieb genommen... 

Habe das dann ca. 18 Tage laufen lassen und dann habe ich kleine Kois ein neues Zuhause gegeben:Wasser werte sind top meine der Koiexperte ! 
lasse sie auch alle 14 tage überprüfen erstmal 

Besatz; 2x Butterfly Gelb/Weiß u. Schwarz/Orange ca. 8cm
            2x Koi weiß/mit Rotem Fleck auf dem Kopf u. Silber/orange/weis ca.12 cm
            2x Koi gelb/mit schwarz Großgeschuppten Rücken u. weiß/mit Orange geschuppten                       
                Rücken ca. 8 cm
            2x Koi Schwarz/mit goldig schimmernden Kopf und Rücken ca 20 cm

der Besatz soll so bleiben falls sie mal zu groß werden wird dann ein neues Zuhause für den Waal gesucht  

Da auf meinem Garten den ganzen Tag die Sonne scheint habe ich ein großes Sonnen segel gespannt und ich glaube es bringt genug Schatten 
Der Teich vor meinem Umbau hatte immer einen sehr großen Algen wüchs auch ohne Fische nun habe ich nur noch einmal die Woche nen bissel zum abkeschern aber auch nicht viel vielleicht 3l Alge ich denke wenn die Pflanzen dann in einem Monat oder so richtig verwachsen sind dann habe ich den Kampf vielleicht schon gewonnen  
Die Uv Lampe habe ich noch nicht einmal angeschaltet und das Wasser ist glasklar.
Also ich hoffe es bleibt alles so und die Fische fühlen sich darin sehr Wohl , fressen tun sie jedenfalls recht gut aber die kleinen sind meist im __ Schilf untergetaucht ... haben wohl noch nen bissel angst vom großem" Freiwasser!? 
hier noch nen paar Bilder ::: 
Gruß Francis


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hey Francis,

gern geschehen ... 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Freude an dem schönen Teich und den neuen Bewohnern 

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

ist doch noch ein schöner Teich geworden


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Jepp ... haste super hinbekommen 

Mandy


----------



## b**star (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hi Francis,

Glückwunsch zu Deiner Oase.
Dein Teich und der Garten sind sehr schön.

Gruß Bio


----------



## ChristianB (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hallo Francis,

gefällt mir sehr gut

Gruß Christian


----------



## francis89 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hallo Leute , 

Unserem Teich geht es blendend Fische fressen und schwimmen ausgelassen auch die kleinen trauen sich langsam aus ihren Verstecken 

Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist als ich nach dem letztem Regen (bei uns war letzte Woche ein Regenfall wie aus Eimern 20-40l/m² wurde im Radio gesagt ... als ich dann am nächsten Tag eine Wasserprobe beim Koi futzi abgeben habe war der ph wert bei unter 7 also 6. und mein KH war und ist bei 7. nun habe ich auch son test von jbl zum ph und kh testen habe vor hin gemacht und ist jetzt wieder bei ph 7+ (obwohl es gestern den ganzen Tag geregnet hat ??? was kann ich machen dass der ph stabiler wird. Mein brunnenwasser hat leider auch einen geringen ph von 6 aber der kh ist höher als in meinem Teich ....helfen da Mittel z.b. kH stabil usw.???


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Bitte kipp nichts rein, damit bekämpfst Du nur das Symptom, aber nicht die Ursache.
Du könntest Muschelkalk in den Filter hängen. Allerdings dauert das, bis der KH-Wert dadurch stabiler wird.
Wie sieht denn der GH-Wert aus?

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Gh ist bei 16+


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Komisch ... beide Werte sind im grünen Bereich.
Ich würde erst mal abwarten und gar nichts weiter machen.
Die Werte sind okay ... also ist auch der Puffer theoretisch ausreichend.
Das Einzige was ich machen würde wären häufige 10%ige TWW ... 

Hast Du einen Blubber im Teich? Wenn ja, einfach mal ausschalten.
Vielleicht war der Starkregen auch extrem sauer ... 
Erst mal weiter beobachten mit täglichen Messungen.
Einmal Morgens und einmal Abends ... 

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

blubber meinst du damit ne sauerstoffpumpe ? 

Das mit dem Wasserwechsel ist ja das Problem weil ich nur Brunnenwasser habe und keine Trinkwasserleitung in der Nähe habe!? oder ist das nicht so schlimm mit dem Brunnenwasser ph ca. 6


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Ja, ne Sauerstoffpumpe 

Na wenn Du so niedriges PH-Wasser zuführst, wirst Du wieder bei 6 landen ... und das ist für Die Fischhaltung bischen zu wenig. Normal wäre zw. 7 und 8,5.

Okay, dann keine TWW ...  Muschelkalk einbringen und warten ... und vor Allem, immer die Fische beobachten. Da lernt man ihr normales Verhalten und merkt sofort wenn etwas nicht stimmt. 
Ach ja, mach mal trotzdem die Messungen morgends und abends ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hi Francis,

hast du super hinbekommen. 
Der KH Wert ist eigentlich in Ordnung. Du könntest vorsorglicherweise Muschelkalk in einen Säckchen in den Filter legen.
Überdosieren kann man das nicht.
Ich bin da etwas anderer Ansicht wie Mandy undwürde den Blubber erst mal ständig laufen lassen.
Damit sollte sich der PH Wert dann bei 8.1-8.3 einpendeln.

Regen kann schon mal den PH Wert aus dem Ruder laufen lassen.
Bei deinem Volumen und den wenigen Koi solltest du keine Panik bekommen, wenn mal ein Wert außerhalb vom normalen ist.
Der neue braucht einige Wochen bis der eingelaufen ist.


----------



## francis89 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Alles klar mach ich erstmal so... Wieviel Muschelkalk brauche ich für meine Größe?


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Francis,
schwer zu sagen, da der sich nur löst, wenn zu wenig im Wasser ist.
Ich hab nur 200 Gramm im Filter, der dann bei Bedarf nachgefüllt wird.
Im Raifeisen Markt gibt es den als Nahrungsergänzung für Hüner für ein paar €.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Also ich habe die letzten Jahre immer leere Weinbergschneckenhäuser gesammelt und in den PF geschmissen. Beim Rückbau habe ich viele gefunden die Löcher im Gehäuse hatten.
Also die gehen auch ... 

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

so nochmal gemessen heut 

KH 8 ,
Ph 8
GH 16

Muss wirklich an dem heftigem regen gelegen haben !?!


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Na siehste ... die werte sind doch prima 
Der Regen war wohl ganz schön sauer bei Dir ...

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hat auch ewig nicht geregnet bei uns !


----------



## francis89 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hallo na Alle,

Dem Teich geht es gut und Fische wachsen und fühlen sich Koiwohl 

Nun habe ich gestern mal den Filter sauber gemacht weil die Filtermatten schon echt dreckig waren, 
Ich habe sie mit Wasser ausgespült und wieder in den Filter gegeben, muss ich jetzt wieder neue Filterbakterien in den Filter geben ??? 

Gruß Francis


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

nein musst du nicht..


----------



## francis89 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hi Habe ich mir schon gedacht, weil ja die ganzen Mikroorganismen ja im ganzem Teich und Wasser tümmeln ?!


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

jo würde ich sagen, Hauptsache der Dreck kommt ausm Teich raus und landet in den Matten..

wenn er eingefahren ist sind da genug Bakterien drin  

(so war es bei mir auf jeden fall immer)


----------



## francis89 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

noch jemand eine Meinung ???


----------



## Doc (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Ausdrücken im Teichwasser, nicht direkt abspülen ... (Bitte außerhalb vom Teich  ) ... Ich mach meine allerdings auch ab und an mit Leitungswasser sauber, geht einfach fixer und Probleme hatte ich damit auch noch nicht ... ist aber bestimmt von Teich zu Teich anders ... einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Moin Francis,



francis89 schrieb:


> Dem Teich geht es gut und Fische wachsen und fühlen sich Koiwohl



 ... prima ... 



francis89 schrieb:


> ... muss ich jetzt wieder neue Filterbakterien in den Filter geben ???



Ein klares Nein. Filterbakterein gibt man nur im Frühjahr hinein (wenn der Filter über den Winter aus war) damit sich alles schneller entwickeln kann. Einen einmal eingefahrenen Teich, kann auch ein gereinigter Filter nicht mehr erschüttern.

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

top na dann ich ja beruhigt 

Achso , wasich noch fragen wollte , welchen Wassertest koffer ich kaufen soll ? ich werde einen von jbl nehmen, reicht der Combi koffer aus mit den 5 verschiedenen sachen oder muss es der große mit den 9 verschiedenen Sachen (TestLAB) kaufen?


----------



## francis89 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

So habe heut mal ein paar Fotos von den Fischis gemacht !

die anderen sind leider noch etwas Kamerascheu!


----------



## francis89 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

So heut nochmal neue Bilder bei Sonne 
Und nochmal meine Frage, welchen Messkoffer für Wassertest reicht aus JBL der 5er oder 9er ???


----------



## francis89 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

so nun geht meine erste Teichsaison in den Winter und somit dem Ende zu.
Fische sind gut gewachsen und alle fit und munter.

ich habe vor im Frühjahr die Filteranlage zu erweitern; 

ECO pUMpe 8,5 (vorhanden), UVC 36watt (vorhanden), Vorfilter CS2 - 250er (wird gekauft) , dann der 3 Kammerfilter (Vorhanden) grobe Mattenkammer wird getauscht gegen Mittel s0mit 2 kammern Mittel + 1Kammer fein, dann Regentonne 300l mit 100 __ Hel-x am Ausgang (der in den Teich geht) Filtermatte fein, 

Nun meine Frage dazu,
1. welches hel-x sollte ich verwenden? und 
2. muss ich es mit einer Sprudelpumpe betreiben?

Und was haltet ihr davon ? 

ich muss halt nur noch schauen wie es mit dem verrohren der verschiedenen Stationen mache ?! weil der cs2 ja von meiner Pumpe eingespeist wird und dann der Auslauf von da ja dann drucklos " ist.


----------



## francis89 (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

keiner was zubemerken ???


----------



## francis89 (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

hallo ihr lieben, da bald der Winter zuende ist und der Frühling vor der Tür steht will ich nun mein Filter erweitern ; Ich habe mal ne Zeichnung gemacht und wollte fragen ob das so funktionieren kann oder ob es da Probleme gibt ?! ich will den Zulauf vom 3 kammerfilter der original 40er ist will ich gegen einen Flansch mit 75er tauschen, sodass ich den Siebfilter direkt anschließen kann (steht natürlich über dem Wasser Spiegel des 3 kammerfilters ! geht dass oder staut sich das wasser zusehr im Siebfilter weil die Matten im Kammernfilter drin sind und somit das wasser da auch durch muss ? oder geht das ohne Probleme wie ich das mir vorstelle ?! 

bis jetzt habe ich nur die Pumpe UVC und denn Kammerfilter am laufen gehabt ! wollte jetzt einen Siebfilter vorschalten und dann nach dem Kammerfilter die 300l helx Tonne !

Wäre für Hilfe und Antworten sehr dankbar !


----------



## francis89 (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Kann mir niemand meine Frage beantworten ???  Bitte Bitte


----------



## Olli.P (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hallo francis,

so lange du da nicht mehr Wasser durch jagst, sollte das funktionieren. Warum denn auch ned........  

Oder willst du auch den Durchsatz ändern? Dann musst mal probieren..............


----------



## francis89 (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

ne bleibt bei den 9 tl pro stunde ! Also werde ich es so bauen wie auf der skizze! 

Danke schön für die schnelle Antwort Olli!  

Gruß Francis


----------



## francis89 (6. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

So ich habe heut eine Graf 310l Regentonne mit Deckel gekauft


----------



## tyler (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hallöchen,es wird reichen mach dir keinen Kopf:smoki


----------



## muh.gp (11. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hi Francis,

bitte berichte von Deinen Fortschritten und Erfahrungen beim Filter(aus)bau. Mein Projekt 2013 sieht bei gleicher Teichgröße eine ähnliche Filterung vor. Bin gespannt und drücke die Daumen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## francis89 (12. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hi Holger, 


klar mach ich der Filter wird ende März wieder seine Arbeit auf nehmen   heut sind die Flansche, Japanmatten, Filtermatte fein gekommen  wieder 90€ ärmer aber was macht man nicht alles für die kleinen Wasserschweine  

ich habe mit wasserwerte im letzten Jahr keine Probleme gehabt und sonst auch nicht aber ich erweiter die Filteranlage lieber vorher, bevor Probleme entstehen bzw. auf Grund des zukleinen Filters! zumal ich eigentlich sowieso vorhabe wenn die Fische zugroß werden den Teich zuvergrößern ! Aber alles nach einander! ICh werde berichten !


----------



## francis89 (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

So habe nun angefangen die HelXRegentonne zubauen bin soweit auch durch, nur über lege ich jetzt aus was bzw. womit ich die Medienunterlage baue (Grafregentonne 310l ) ich habe so ein gitter noch im Keller * defekter Link entfernt *

kann ich das nehmen oder kann man eine Metallische Unterlage nicht verwenden? Zwecks Wasserwerte oder sonstiges?


----------



## Olli.P (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hi,

ich würde sagen, für den Anfang ja, aber es wird dir wohl mit der Zeit weg rosten........... 

Ich habe bislang immer in diese hier investiert. Allerdings sollte man sie m.M.n. ein wenig beschweren, wenn sie am Rand Luft haben, da sie auch auf schwimmen können............  

Mir jedenfalls ist das schon mal in 2 Filterkammern passiert, Gsd hab ich das beim Schmodder ablassen noch früh genug bemerkt, ansonsten wären ca. 100L __ Hel-X in der Kläranlage gelandet.................. :evil


----------



## francis89 (19. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

gut dann werde ich gleich die Lichtstegplatte kaufen ! Wenn ich was mache dann auch richtig ! Muss ich dann 17er Helx nehmen oder verkanten sich die 14er nicht in der Platte ?


----------



## Olli.P (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hi,


wie irgendwo hier im Forum schon mal angemerkt, sind die Platten vom Raster grenzwertig. Und wenn dann doch mal der ein oder andere __ Hel-X Körper verschwindet, wird das sicherlich nicht auffallen................... 

Verkanten kann sich da eher nix, weil es ist ja schwebend oder schwimmend, einzig und allein beim Schmodder ablassen, kann das was passieren.

Allerdings habe ich bislang auch noch keine Alternative gefunden. Und mir dafür extra VA Lochbleche zu besorgen wäre bei mir dann doch zu sehr ins Geld gegangen.

Wenn du natürlich eine Alternative hast, auch wenn du die Lochung selbst Bohren musst, kannst du das ja auch machen. Allerdings würde ich auch dann noch immer den gröst möglichen Lochdurchmesser durch probieren (12-13mm bei 14er Hel-X) wählen. Vergiss dann aber nicht, alle Löcher zu entgraten, denn ansonsten wird sich die Medienauflage mit der Zeit zusetzen. 

Denn an jeder Macke und jedem Zacken wird mit der Zeit irgendetwas hängen bleiben......


----------



## francis89 (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

danke Olli , ich habe die Platte bestellt und wenn es Probleme gibt dann werde ich dachrinnengitter drüber spannen ! aber erstmal ohne dreck ablassen mache ich mit meinem Schlammsauger ! ( weil die Tonne zur hälfte eingebuddelt wird !


----------



## francis89 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

so heut nen ganzen Tag im Garten gewirbel und den Teichfilter umgebaut und die HElx Tonne gebastelt  Auch fast fertig nur habe ich jetzt noch eine Frage! 

Das Zulaufrohr 100er geht am Oberrand der Regentonne rein und dann nen 87° Bogen dann ein Rohrende bis fast zum Boden dann wiederein 87° + 67° dass das einströmende Wasser das Helx auch nen bissel unterstützt sich zu bewegen, MUSS ICH DORT AUCH EIN GITTER VOR BAUEN DASS, DAS HELX DAS ROHR NICHT VERSTOPFT ???


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Verstopfen wird da wihl weniger was, da dort immer Wasser rauskommt.
Einen Zugschieber hast du ja in den Zuauf eingebaut?

Ist die Tonne dann eher rund?
Eigentlich bremsen die 2 90° Winkel den Wasserdurchfluss schon erheblich.
Oben ungebremst rein, damit sich das __ Hel-X leicht im Kreis bewegt könnte effektiver sein.


----------



## francis89 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

hi Jörg ich mache morgen mal Bilder ! dann kannst du mal gucken ich will das das wasser von unten nach oben laufen muss somit länger in der HElx Tonne ist Tonne ist eckig längstquader. 

Gruß Francis


----------



## francis89 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

so hier wie versprochen die Bilder


----------



## Olli.P (3. März 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hi,

bei 9.000L/h sollte das geh'n..... 

Wenn nicht, machst unten den einen Bogen eben wieder ab. 


Ansonsten:


----------



## francis89 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

danke für die Blumen  
Siebfilter ist bestellt, also werde ich ende März wenn die Nächte nicht mehr so kalt sind den Filter in gang setzen ! 

Und am Einlauf nun noch nen gitter rein oder nicht ? Nicht dass das Rohr verstopft?!


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hi,
tolle Arbeit.
Bei 9000 L/h ist das soweit in Ordnug, wobei ich am Einlauf eher 2X45° Winkel genommen hätte.
Dadurch ergibt sich eine ordentliche Umwälzung und der Dreck kann sich besser am Boden absetzen.

Eigentlich kann das Rohr nicht verstopfen, da von dort das Wasser einläuft.


----------



## francis89 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

oben meinst du ??? ist ja kein Problem die dann zu wechseln ! Und ich werde dann testen wie es läuft


----------



## Moonlight (4. März 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Ich würde an den Einlauf auch ein "Sieb" anbauen. Wenn man den Filter mal abstellen muß (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) kann es Dir das Helix in den Filter zurückziehen.
Sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen.
Schaden kann es auf jeden Fall nicht 

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

werde ich machen


----------



## francis89 (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

hi @ all, 

nach der langen Winterpause ist der Teich nun fertig (inner halb einer Woche) seit dem läuft die neue" und erweiterte Teichfilteranlage und ich muss sagen ist einfach nur TOP ! das Wasser ist komplett glasklar geworden und dass Großen Wasserwechsel, Helx dreht auch seine Runden mit einer Hailea HB20mit 3 auströmerkugeln! 
dann würden noch rund um den Teich 7t Kieselsteine verteilt und nen paar Pflanzen gepflanzt  
Alle Fische sind gut durch den Winter gekommen und fressen schon bei 14°C Wassertemperatur  
so hier mal nen paar Bilder ich hoffe es gefällt,


----------



## francis89 (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

keine Meinungen ?


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Hallo Francis,

sie doch alles  aus.
Nur die vielen Steine, 7 Tonnen 
Wer muß denn da Unkraut zupfeln 
Hat die Umwicklung deiner Filterleitungen bestimmte Gründe?

mfg René


----------



## francis89 (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Francis,
> 
> sie doch alles  aus.
> Nur die vielen Steine, 7 Tonnen
> ...



danke, 

Unkraut sollte kein Problem sein ! weil Unkraut vlies drunter ist und die Steinschicht ca. 10 cm dick ist !  

Und die Umwicklung ist nur wegen der Optik!


----------



## francis89 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

so mal wieder nen paar aktuelle Bilder vom WE


----------



## francis89 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

hi leute , 

also wenn alles soklappt wie es geplant ist dann wird nächstes Jahr der Teich vergrößert.

der hauptgrund der vergrößerung ist dass ich mehr liter und nen bissel tiefer und breiter bauen möchte das wenn die Fischis wachsen besser schwimmen können.
ich hoffer ich kann dann 10m³ rausholen !? ich habe mal ne zeichnung gemacht !

Würde auch nen BA und nen Skimmerablauf einbauen und nen Pumpenschacht aus einer 300l regentonne bauen wo meine Pumpe reinkommt nass"aufgestellt  (diese jetzt noch im Teich läuft ) dann den Teichschlauch am zaun lang zur Filteranlage geht das??? 

was meint ihr dazu geht das so inordnung(größenmäßig) für 10koi ?


----------



## francis89 (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

hi ihr lieben,

ich habe jetzt den teich wieder winterfest gemacht nun ist meine frage was macht ihr mit dem helx? habe es in einem Karpfensack im teich versenkt ! ist das in ordnung oder gibt es da welche probleme?


----------



## Zacky (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Das ist völlig OK. So dauert es im Frühjahr mit dem Filterstart nicht so lange. Im Frühjahr nur das Helix gut durchspulen.


----------



## francis89 (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mein kleiner aber feiner Teich *

Gut so habe ich es mir gedacht  Danke für die Antwort ! 

Gruß Francis


----------



## francis89 (6. Apr. 2014)

hi @ all ,

habe heut mal die Fischis gemessen und beäugt 

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht bei der genauen bestimmen der Zuchtform helfen vor zwei Jahren waren sie ja noch zuklein um es genau zuerkennen !

Und der kleine Dicke butterfly koi , wird dicker aber wächst nicht so in die Länge ! Vielleicht tumore ? Sonst frisst und schwimmt ganz normal !


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Apr. 2014)

francis89 schrieb:


> IMG_1977.JPG


Nr 6 ? ....nehme ich  dir gerne ab wenn er dir zu Dick ist


----------



## Moonlight (8. Apr. 2014)

Du stehst wohl auf Doitsu?

1: ?
21: Doitsu Kin Matsuba
3: Shusui
4: ?
5: evtl Kikusui
6: k.A. aber ein Butterfly
7: Showa (wenn das Schwarz auf dem Kopf noch durchkommt)
8: ?

Mandy


----------



## francis89 (8. Apr. 2014)

danke mandy , noch jemand einwände ? bzw. jemand der die ? aufklärt?


----------



## francis89 (11. Apr. 2014)

bild 1 könnte ein Ki Utsuri sein ?
bild mitte 3. Beni Kikokuryu ?


----------



## francis89 (12. Apr. 2014)




----------



## francis89 (26. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute, 
Da wir noch in diesem Jahr ein Haus bauen, müssen wir leider auch unseren Pachtgarten aufgeben bzw. verkaufen. 
Und da wir es nicht genau absehen können wann ein neuer Teich gebaut werden kann (bzw. das Geld dafür übrig ist ) wollen wir ihnen ein neues und gutes zuhause suchen !!! 
Alle die auf den Bildern zusehen sind, ca 25-35cm groß, Preis 2-3€ pro cm VHB 

bitte bei interesse melden


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2014)

Wie bekomme ich jetzt den kleinen Dicken (6) von der Spree nach Minden??? 

Ach, das wird sich nicht lohnen....


----------



## francis89 (27. Mai 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich jetzt den kleinen Dicken (6) von der Spree nach Minden???
> 
> Ach, das wird sich nicht lohnen....



in dem du ihn abholst und nen bissel Geld mit bringst!


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Mai 2014)

francis89 schrieb:


> in dem du ihn abholst und nen bissel Geld mit bringst!


Mit Sprit und Zeit....kann ich mir fast besser einen aus Japan mitbringen lassen. Nee, verkauf den man. Ich habe jetzt 5 und das reicht mit den 6 Goldies bei ca. 24 m³ Wasser.


----------



## francis89 (1. Juni 2014)

hier ein paar Bilder von heute ! 

Suchen alle ein neues Zuhause! bei interesse bitte melden!


----------

